# Best place to live in Sydney



## Chahat (Aug 31, 2012)

Dear All,

We came to Australia in August 2012. We are living in shared accommodation and now planing to lease a 2 BHK unit. We are from Gujarat, India and we are vegeterian. We need your help to select the suitable place to live.

We are confused among the following places:

Strathfield, Burwood - Near to CBD, convenient and frequent transportation. But few Indians and house rent is little costly

Parramatta, Harris Park, Westmead - Many Indians and cheap house rent. But far from CBD. Transportation would take more time. 

Your input would help us in take correct decision.

Cheers,
Chahat


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

I would say westmead my in laws live in there, my mother in law is Sri Lankan and finds everything she needs for cooking in local shops and a short train ride into Parramatta for odd things. 

There is a huge Indian community there and I dont know if you are married or have kids but it is a nice family area. Parramatta park is lovely and always families having picnics and BBQs and obviously lots of sports going on.

It isnt that long into the city especially during rush hour when they have the express trains. Maybe half an hour or a little more. There is also the river cat if you fancied taking that in to the city. 

Parramatta can be a bit rough, not great for families but may be ok for a single person who isnt out at night a lot.


----------



## Chahat (Aug 31, 2012)

_shel said:


> I would say westmead my in laws live in there, my mother in law is Sri Lankan and finds everything she needs for cooking in local shops and a short train ride into Parramatta for odd things.
> 
> There is a huge Indian community there and I dont know if you are married or have kids but it is a nice family area. Parramatta park is lovely and always families having picnics and BBQs and obviously lots of sports going on.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shel,

This information is very useful to me. 

But as per my knowledge, Paraamatta is always the first choice for Indians. Can you please elaborate more about why do you say its not good for Family? As I am married, I want to live in a place where I can enjoy family and social life.

Cheers!
Chahat


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

As a city there are more bars and places to eat along with a huge shopping centre. In the evening, sometimes daytime too sadly, you will find lots of undesirables hanging out, drinking and causing trouble. Right near the rail/bus station is where the homeless people hang out. Usually very drunk, begging and a nusiance. So living a little further away would be better, but westmead is 5 mins on the train or 10/15 min walk through the park.

But if you don't venture out in the evening and you can be sure your kids won't want to hang out in the mall where youths hang out that you don't want them associating with it may be OK.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Homebush and Flemmington is also a good choice if you are behind having a great Indian Community and food shops.However in these two stations, not all trains will stop.

Strathfield is ALWAYS awesome area I felt. Also, why don't you look somewhere in St Leonards or North Sydney which is just 15 mins in train to CBD, those were also awesome places (Not crowded like Strathfield and Paramatta), still you can find good people around, indians and localites all friendly. You have some Indian grocery shops too and yes, you have many Indian restaurants if you walk from St Leonards towards Crownest in the Pacific Highway (Beautiful place to walk and jog, which I always enjoyed ) 

Last but not least, EVERY place in Sydney is BEAUTIFUL 

Cheers


----------



## sendtokkk (Jan 5, 2015)

What is the average rent in Strathfield?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

sendtokkk said:


> What is the average rent in Strathfield?


above AUD 350 per week


----------

